# Patch 4.0.1 now on Test Realms



## BladeDragonGX (12. September 2010)

Laut MMo Champion is der Test realm on und Auf ihm soll sich der Patch 4.0.1 Befinden sollte das heißen Cata Is doch nicht So weit entfernt? 






> World of Warcraft PTR Patch 4.0.1
> 
> The latest patch notes can always be found at http://www.worldofwa...com/patchnotes/
> The latest test realm patch notes can always be found at http://www.worldofwa....atchnotes.html
> ...






Quelle : http://www.mmo-champ...-on-Test-Realms




kleines Update :


Classes changes are up, new talent builds, new glyphs (not fully implemented yet), etc ...
Revamped old zones are NOT available
New graphics (textures, water effects) are NOT available
Archaeology is NOT available
Guild leveling is NOT available
Flying in Azeroth is NOT available
New content is NOT available


----------



## Ultimo01 (12. September 2010)

Hmm Schwer zu sagen ob das wirklich auch so ist.
Normalerweise hatt mmo Champion recht.
Aber ich denke mal, blizz fängt einfach an langsam ein teil der fertigen Datenmengen auf die Prt's zu spielen...


----------



## teroa (12. September 2010)

mhh naja also im grunde kann ich es mir net wirklich vorstellen das der schon da ist weil die beta noch net mal so wirklich fertig ist und wichtige sahcen eh net gehn...



edit:: ok hab der ptr ist on aber nicht 4.0.1 sondern 4.0.0....


----------



## Bozzer (12. September 2010)

auf dem us ptr oder auf dem eu ptr?


----------



## Xaadrea (12. September 2010)

Also ich hab direkt mal geguckt - die Testserver sind tatsächlich da, ich hab den Client schon runtergeladen und bin jetzt dabei, einen meiner Chars rüberzuholen. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie das so wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meinte Blizzard nicht irgendwann mal, zwei Monate nach dem Preevent käm Cata? Dann würd das mit den Novemberspekulationen ja stimmen, oder? *freu*


----------



## Smoker77 (12. September 2010)

EU und US sind online. Allerdings besteht,genau wie in der Cata Beta, ein Problem mit der Charkopie. Für die BEta mitlerweile 3 Wochen. Also mehr wie lvl 1 Char erstellen ist erstmal nicht.


----------



## knochenhand (12. September 2010)

4chars sind kopiert und download läuft.....


----------



## Turican (12. September 2010)

Hat jemand beim deutschen Downloader auch nur die Option peer to peer ?
Es fehlt die Auswahl ob man beim spielen weiter downloaden möchte oder nur wenn man nicht im Spiel ist.
Wenn ich ins Spiel gehe beendet er den download


----------



## Menelaous (12. September 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> Hat jemand beim deutschen Downloader auch nur die Option peer to peer ?
> Es fehlt die Auswahl ob man beim spielen weiter downloaden möchte oder nur wenn man nicht im Spiel ist.
> Wenn ich ins Spiel gehe beendet er den download




unten siehste setup > fertig > spielbar

wenn fertig ist bzw. dann der strich auf spielbar ist kannste wärend dem spielen runterladen, ja peer to peer gibs auch nur bei mir ;-)


----------



## lord just (12. September 2010)

also es ist der selbe stand wie der der beta nur *OHNE* die ganzen sachen die mit cataclysm kommen( neue alte welt, neue klassen-rassen kombi, neue grafik usw). in erster linie soll man die klassenänderungen (neue talentbäume und spielmechanik) testen und auch die neuerungen der ui sowie die möglichkeit für add-on entwickler ihre add-ons anzupassen.


----------



## WilliWinzig (12. September 2010)

[...]
Players will be asked to choose a specialization at level 10. Doing so will result in the unlocking of a spell or ability unique to that specialization, as well as one or more passive bonuses. 
Once a talent specialization has been chosen, players may only place points in the primary tree until at least 31 points have been spent there.
[...)


HA HA HA !

doch nicht bei WoW !

Wo bitte ist der Lehrer der das wieder ändert ?
der arme Support ... bei den blöden Spielern .....

Danke , selten so gelacht


----------



## Harlon0822 (12. September 2010)

bei mir bleibt der client bei 99% schon seid 10mins stehen^^
habt ihr das Problem auch?


----------



## Gidohra (12. September 2010)

ich war schon auf dem letzten ptr muss ich jetzt einen neuen [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] client[/font] runterladen oder kann ich den alten benutzen ?
und ist das richtig das der wieder auf 0.3.5.1 steht ?


----------



## Zorknemesis (12. September 2010)

Gidohra schrieb:


> ich war schon auf dem letzten ptr muss ich jetzt einen neuen [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]client[/font] runterladen oder kann ich den alten benutzen ?
> und ist das richtig das der wieder auf 0.3.5.1 steht ?



Du mußt den neuen laden wie er steht ka, bin bei 80%


----------



## sensêij1988 (12. September 2010)

ma so ne Frage an die Fleissigen Downloader




hab ihr noch den Alten Launcher oder schon den neuen?


----------



## Gidohra (12. September 2010)

warum ist der zugang gesperrt wen ich einen char copieren will Oo?


----------



## Synus (12. September 2010)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> [...]
> Players will be asked to choose a specialization at level 10. Doing so will result in the unlocking of a spell or ability unique to that specialization, as well as one or more passive bonuses.
> Once a talent specialization has been chosen, players may only place points in the primary tree until at least 31 points have been spent there.
> [...)
> ...



Entweder du hast den Satz nicht verstanden oder du bist ein Troll.
Was soll denn bitte daran schlimm sein, zuerst das höchste Talent im Hauptbaum zu holen, bevor man einen anderen Anfängt. 1. Ist das Heutzutage in den meisten Fällen auch so und 2. Hat man so viel mehr das gefühl einer speziellen Klassenrichtung anzugehören.

PS: Wenn du dich nur minimal erkundigt hättest, diese "News" über die Talente sind schon mehrere Monate alt.

BTT: Ich nehm mal an, dass dieser Patch wie 3.0 ca. 1 Monat (wurde glaub schon gesagt, dass es weniger sein könnte) vor Cata Release aufgespielt wird.


----------



## dayimaster (12. September 2010)

bei mir ist der charcopy zugang auch gesperrt. weiß vielleicht jemand warum?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. September 2010)

das mit dem Char Copy scheint ein bug zu sein und auch in der Beta aufzutreten seit ca 3 wochen mein ich gelesen zu haben


----------



## dayimaster (12. September 2010)

oh ok aber ich kann den patch nicht mal runterladen.. ist alles verbuggt oder bin ich einfach zu trollig dafür?


----------



## nrg (12. September 2010)

15,6 GB downloaden? Sind die wahnsinnig


----------



## Gidohra (12. September 2010)

also den clint konte ich runterladen aber der ist iwie seltsam der frägt mich welche version ich runterladen will (classic,Bc,wotlk)


----------



## Sorzzara (12. September 2010)

Gute Neuigkeiten...ich würde schätzen es dauert nicht mal mehr 3 Monate bis Cata.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Gute Neuigkeiten...ich würde schätzen es dauert nicht mal mehr 3 Monate bis Cata.






ich schätze Und Hoffe November <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieMarquiseVonO (12. September 2010)

Kann mir jemand verraten wo und wie ich mir den PTR Client herunterladen kann? Wenn ich auf wow-europe auf ptr gehe , steht da , das es momentan keinen PTR gibt.=(


----------



## Kehrin (12. September 2010)

dayimaster schrieb:


> bei mir ist der charcopy zugang auch gesperrt. weiß vielleicht jemand warum?


[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Die Warteschleife der vorgefertigten Charakterkopien ist zur Zeit voll.*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bitte versucht es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erneut. [/font]*[/font]
[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Wir möchten uns für die dadurch entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen. [/font]*[/font]*
**
*​


----------



## Malokos (12. September 2010)

Bin ich zu doof oder wird bei mir einfach nicht angezeigt, dass die Testrealms on sind? wenn ich auf Testrealms bei wow-europe.com gehe, dann bekomm ich nur "Zur Zeit sind keine Testrealms online..." und eben den üblichen standarttext... würde sehr gerne zocken da wärens mir auch die 16 GB wert, besonders weils mit DSL 25k nicht so lange dauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehrin (12. September 2010)

Malokos schrieb:


> Bin ich zu doof oder wird bei mir einfach nicht angezeigt, dass die Testrealms on sind? wenn ich auf Testrealms bei wow-europe.com gehe, dann bekomm ich nur "Zur Zeit sind keine Testrealms online..." und eben den üblichen standarttext... würde sehr gerne zocken da wärens mir auch die 16 GB wert, besonders weils mit DSL 25k nicht so lange dauert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich kann hier denn Ptr downloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.s : Ich will deine Internet Leitung >.< hab nämlich ne 1K Leitung >.<


----------



## talsimir (12. September 2010)

Also ich lade den PTR Patch auch grade komplett runter und hab schon Erfolgreich 2 Chars auf den PVP-Server transferiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Freu mich schon D


----------



## Gidohra (12. September 2010)

sind das jetzt echt 16gb ?


----------



## kilerwakka (12. September 2010)

ich versuchmir auch gerde eien den testrealemcilent runterzuladen


----------



## Morcan (12. September 2010)

Ja, spielbar wirds aber schon ab 7,2GB dank neuem Patchsystem


----------



## bilibishere (12. September 2010)

Bei mir hängts schon bei 4% bei "Schreibe Blizzard Updater.exe.."

weiß jemand was bei mir da los is?^^


----------



## Zorknemesis (12. September 2010)

bilibishere schrieb:


> Bei mir hängts schon bei 4% bei "Schreibe Blizzard Updater.exe.."
> 
> weiß jemand was bei mir da los is?^^




hat bei mir ca 15 min gedauert, gedulde dich. Wird schon werden


----------



## talsimir (12. September 2010)

Bei mir hängts jetzt auch bei 4% T__T... Wahrscheinlich ne etwas größere Datei... bei 16GB könnte das schon sein^^


----------



## Chriz7 (12. September 2010)

x3 

Zum Glück hab ich heute nichts vor!
Wie ich schon seit der Beta darauf warte den Schurken zu testen ;d.Heute geht mein Wunsch in erfüllung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nur leider muss ich alles runterladen habe den PTR-Client gar nicht drauf. Wir sehen uns aufem PTR-Realm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## bilibishere (12. September 2010)

Zorknemesis schrieb:


> hat bei mir ca 15 min gedauert, gedulde dich. Wird schon werden



kay, dank dir ^^


----------



## Toxxical (12. September 2010)

[font=arial, palatino, georgia, verdana, arial, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Testrealm*
_Derzeit ist kein Testrealm aktiv._[/font][/font]


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. September 2010)

bei mir kommt immer Timeout der Updater-Verbindung^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (12. September 2010)

Ich freu michn Ast... bei mir wirds langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Cata Downloader fast fertig*hrhrhr*


----------



## sensêij1988 (12. September 2010)

Will euch ja nicht die Butter vom brot nehmen aber was da auf dem PTR drauf is is nur ein Bruchteil dessen was in deer beta drauf ist auch wenn ihr den ganzen Krempel zieht Gibt es nur seht eingeschrenkte Möglichkeiten.

z:b.

Neue UI,Talentbäume und Klassenkombis die Welt ist noch die ALTE


----------



## talsimir (12. September 2010)

Hauptsache abwechslung zum schnöden WoW-Alltag :O^^


----------



## kilerwakka (12. September 2010)

hat der jäger schon focus?


----------



## Bjarni (12. September 2010)

*Zitat:* 
 We have information from a reliable source that Cataclysm will launch 73 days from the current date. This means that Cataclysm may be released on November 18, 2010. While this is not an official announcement from Blizzard, we have good reason to believe that Cataclysm will be released anywhere between November 14th-18th. This means that we could see Patch 3.9 in mid to late September. Patch 3.9 will launch all of the new 1-60 content, the new class/race combos (except Goblin and Worgen), and a host of pre-events that will culminate in Deathwing's emergence. 
Quelle:mmow ned.com

Da bin ich vor ein paar Tagen drauf gestoßen, aber wie man ja an der öffnung der PTR's sieht könnte dort was wahres dran sein.

LG 
Bjarni

edit: oO warum wird hier aus mmow ned.com auf einmal buffed.de oO

PS: Für alle die kein Englisch können folgt nun eine (nicht ganz fehlerfreie) Übersetzung mit Google Translate:

Wir haben Informationen aus zuverlässiger Quelle, dass Cataclysm startet 73 Tage ab dem aktuellen Datum. Dies bedeutet, dass Cataclysm am 18. November freigegeben werden kann, 2010. Zwar ist dies keine offizielle Ankündigung von Blizzard, wir haben guten Grund zu glauben, dass irgendwo zwischen Cataclysm erscheinen wird 14 bis 18 November. Das heißt, wir könnten Patch 3.9 in Mitte bis Ende September zu sehen. Patch 3.9 wird alle 10 bis 60 der neuen Inhalten zu starten, die neue Klasse / Rasse Combos (außer Goblin und Worgen), und eine Vielzahl von Vor-Ereignisse, die in der Entstehung Deathwing gipfeln wird.


----------



## talsimir (12. September 2010)

Bjarni schrieb:


> *Zitat:*
> We have information from a reliable source that Cataclysm will launch 73 days from the current date. This means that Cataclysm may be released on November 18, 2010. While this is not an official announcement from Blizzard, we have good reason to believe that Cataclysm will be released anywhere between November 14th-18th. This means that we could see Patch 3.9 in mid to late September. Patch 3.9 will launch all of the new 1-60 content, the new class/race combos (except Goblin and Worgen), and a host of pre-events that will culminate in Deathwing's emergence.
> Quelle:mmow ned.com
> 
> ...



cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dayimaster (12. September 2010)

Kehrin schrieb:


> Also ich kann hier denn Ptr downloaden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke man, jetzt funktioniert es endlich =)


----------



## Chriz7 (12. September 2010)

Sind die Server jetzt off oder on?


----------



## DieMarquiseVonO (12. September 2010)

Schade , die Welt ist immer noch die gleiche auf dem PTR. Lediglich die Klassen- und UI-Änderungen sind drauf.


----------



## nrg (12. September 2010)

Sry, so sher ich auf den PTR gewartet habe sehe ich nicht ein 16 GB zu ziehen wenn ich alle Addons schon habe. Dann sollen sie ein Tool anbieten das die bereits installierten Teile des Spiels anpasst.


----------



## Chriz7 (12. September 2010)

nrg schrieb:


> Sry, so sher ich auf den PTR gewartet habe sehe ich nicht ein 16 GB zu ziehen wenn ich alle Addons schon habe. Dann sollen sie ein Tool anbieten das die bereits installierten Teile des Spiels anpasst.



Du kannst schon ab 7GB oder so anfangen zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das ich was falsches runtergeladen habe x.x.
Son Mist!


----------



## Kehrin (12. September 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> hat der jäger schon focus?



[font="Verdana, sans-serif"]*Hunter* 
Five pets can now be stored with the hunter at all times. Any one of these five pets can be summoned via the Call Pet ability.
*Focus has replaced mana as a new resource.*
Hunters now start with a pet at level 1.
The Stable will now store 20 pets. If a pet is moved into the Stable, its talents are wiped.


Quelle: MMO-Champion.com[/font]


----------



## kilerwakka (12. September 2010)

Kehrin schrieb:


> [font="Verdana, sans-serif"]*Hunter*
> Five pets can now be stored with the hunter at all times. Any one of these five pets can be summoned via the Call Pet ability.
> *Focus has replaced mana as a new resource.*
> Hunters now start with a pet at level 1.
> ...



ich weiß das er in der beta focus hat aber es hieß ja das es nicht so viele sachen auf testrelem verfügbar sind also wollt ich nur mal fragen


----------



## Blades (12. September 2010)

Bjarni schrieb:


> *Zitat:*
> Da bin ich vor ein paar Tagen drauf gestoßen, aber wie man ja an der öffnung der PTR's sieht könnte dort was wahres dran sein.




Nein, da kann nichts dran sein. Patches dieser Grösse sind immer nindestens 4 Wochen auf dem PTR. Dieser wohl ne ganze Weile mehr da er mit 15,6 GB (die lade ich gerade down) RIESENGROSS ist und über viele viele Wochen per Backgrounddwonloader häppchenweise verteilt werden muss bevor er live geht.

Andererseits hab ich gehört das die Pre Events nur knapp 4 Wochen dauern sollen und dann käme später November eher früher Dezember für cataclysm wohl hin.


----------



## Blades (12. September 2010)

kilerwakka schrieb:


> ich weiß das er in der beta focus hat aber es hieß ja das es nicht so viele sachen auf testrelem verfügbar sind also wollt ich nur mal fragen



"* Classes changes are up, new talent builds, new glyphs (not fully implemented yet), etc ... 
 * Revamped old zones are NOT available 
 * New graphics (textures, water effects) are NOT available 
 * Archaeology is NOT available 
 * Guild leveling is NOT available 
 * Flying in Azeroth is NOT available 
 * New content is NOT available"

Nicht verfügbar sind grösstenteills die features die eben erst mit cataclysm kommen oder im Rahmen des Pre Events erst nach und nach freigeschaltet werden. Und gerade dieses pre Event testet man wohl gerade ,-)


----------



## Martok352 (12. September 2010)

coole sache =)
kopiere grad nen Char rüber und lade des Zeugs runter =)
mal sehen, was mich da erwartet^^


----------



## Elda (12. September 2010)

update Verbindung timeout. Weiß jemand was man da machen kann? : /


----------



## bmw23 (12. September 2010)

Wenn ich mich einloggen will auf den PTR, dann kommt eine Meldung das der PTR zur Zeit garnicht aktiv ist...


----------



## Maror der Superschami (12. September 2010)

Puh danke. Ich habe durch diesen thread gemerkt dass ich Zugang zur Beta habe <.<


----------



## talsimir (12. September 2010)

Maror schrieb:


> Puh danke. Ich habe durch diesen thread gemerkt dass ich Zugang zur Beta habe <.<



Woran hast du das denn bitte gemerkt XD?


----------



## Dusatori (12. September 2010)

Er hat wahrscheinlich das Cataclysm Cover in seiner Account verwatung bemerkt^^


----------



## Zorknemesis (12. September 2010)

mmm hab meinen hunter auf den server kopiert, ist auch als erfolgreich gemeldet. Allerdings kann ich ihn nicht sehen, hat noch wer solche props ??


----------



## Bistem (12. September 2010)

@ über mir: Musst noch ca 4 Tage warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann schon ab 200 mb zocken^^



Aber echt ne Frechheit dass ich jetz nochmal 16 gb saugen soll.... Mit meiner Dsl 2000 sind das über 20 Stunden -.-


----------



## Sordura (12. September 2010)

Hats bei euch ab 4 prozent auch so gedauert?


----------



## Lîquîd-Snake (12. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen Hab mal ne frage! Welchen EU server soll ich nehmen??? Meine auf den testrealm.


----------



## Vranthor (12. September 2010)

Sordura schrieb:


> Hats bei euch ab 4 prozent auch so gedauert?




Jap, aber gedulde Dich. Er laed den Blizzard Updater nunmal solange. Danach sollte alles auf einmal weg sein, und direkt der Cataclysm Launcher erscheinen.


----------



## Ianitor86 (12. September 2010)

@Zorknemesis

Schau mal auf Status der Charakterkopie das ist auch dort wo man die Charaktere transferieren kann.
Da steht sicher noch in Bearbeitung.
Dauert nen Weilchen länger bis das Fertig ist.

MfG


----------



## Zorknemesis (12. September 2010)

Ianitor86 schrieb:


> @Zorknemesis
> 
> Schau mal auf Status der Charakterkopie das ist auch dort wo man die Charaktere transferieren kann.
> Da steht sicher noch in Bearbeitung.
> ...




im status steht Erfolgreich, ergo sollte ich den in game auswählen können was allerdings nicht der fall ist


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. September 2010)

kann es sein das der Launcher Server abgeschmiert ist versuche schon std den Launcher zu updaten , hat nicht hin -.-


----------



## benwingert (12. September 2010)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nein, da kann nichts dran sein. Patches dieser Grösse sind immer nindestens 4 Wochen auf dem PTR. Dieser wohl ne ganze Weile mehr da er mit 15,6 GB (die lade ich gerade down) RIESENGROSS ist und über viele viele Wochen per Backgrounddwonloader häppchenweise verteilt werden muss bevor er live geht.
> 
> Andererseits hab ich gehört das die Pre Events nur knapp 4 Wochen dauern sollen und dann käme später November eher früher Dezember für cataclysm wohl hin. [/font]



du weißt schon dass das der komplette spielclient is, nich der patch?

edit: leute regt euch ab wg 16 gb ab 150mb könnt ihr zocken


----------



## Haggelo (12. September 2010)

also ich lade mir den ptr nicht runter

1. dauert mir das zu lange 
2. sind auf dem ptr nur die talente neu. 
3. keine vorgefertigten chars


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. September 2010)

ich wäre schon froh wenn nur paar MB vom PRT Patch bekommen würde ^^ leider klappt bei mir nix


@

bekomme nur noch Timeout Oo


----------



## Chriz7 (12. September 2010)

Ich spiele schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin erst Stufe 8 x.x. Aber für mich lohnt sichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kadet123 (12. September 2010)

Hey Leute wie kann ich zocken? Bin bei 4% aber im Ordner ist noch kein Symbol womit ich spielen kann? Wenn ihr sagt das es ab 150mb schon geht?


----------



## warcraftlover (12. September 2010)

Im Launcher bleib ich bei 150.5 MB hängen ( Setup 1 ) . kann mir da einer helfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darksereza (12. September 2010)

Servus =)

Bin auch schon am downloaden konnte auch schon rein , Charakter Kopie klappt auch alles. Aber mal meine Frage hat wer die Patch notes ? Find noch keine und würde gerne wissen was den jetz schon spielbar ist und was man neu benutzen kann. 

Danke schonmal 

MfG


----------



## lord just (12. September 2010)

Blades schrieb:


> "* Classes changes are up, new talent builds, new glyphs (not fully implemented yet), etc ...
> * Revamped old zones are NOT available
> * New graphics (textures, water effects) are NOT available
> * Archaeology is NOT available
> ...



nein man testet nur die klassen und ui änderungen.


es ist noch immer die alte welt und es gibt auch nur die bisherigen klassen-rassen kombinationen (die neuen sind gespeert). die pre events kamen schon mit patch 3.3.5 auf die live server und sollen woche für woche freigeschaltet werden bis zum patch 4.0. das es den patch jetzt gibt liegt wahrscheinlich einfach daran, dass blizzard den patch in 1-2 monaten releasen will und bis dahin weiter an der balance schrauben will, während in der beta der ganze rest getestet wird.

ansonsten ist die neue ui recht schön und auf viele add-ons wird man in zukunft verzichten können. mit der grafik gibt es auf dem ptr aber probleme mit z.b. dem wasser was nicht dargestellt wird, weil die grafikerweiterungen noch fehlen und z.b. ist das todesritter startgebiet verbugged, weil man keine runen schmieden kann (dementsprechend kann man die quest nicht weiter machen). auch gibt es irgendwie nen anzeigebug bei der charkopie. noch ist keiner der chars auf dem ptr wodurch man auf lvl1 anfangen muss (vorhin war lvl 15 höchste auf dem server).

dann kurz was zu den klassen.

alle klassen bekommen von anfang an nen skill (jäger z.b. arkaner schuss) der recht viel schaden macht wodurch von anfang an etwas mehr tempo ins spiel kommt und wenn man mit dem lvl etwas weiter ist merkt man schnell das man eine bestimmte rotation fahren muss um mit seinen ressourcen auszukommen. so lernt man von lvl1 an das maximum aus seinem char zu holen was ich sehr gut finde und das spiel gewinnt an geschwindigkeit und das leveln geht noch schneller.


----------



## bmw23 (12. September 2010)

Jedesmal wenn ich auf Testrealm drauf klicke, dann werde ich auf die WoW-Seite gelinkt und da steht das kein Testserver der Zeit aktiv ist...


----------



## warcraftlover (12. September 2010)

bmw23 schrieb:


> Jedesmal wenn ich auf Testrealm drauf klicke, dann werde ich auf die WoW-Seite gelinkt und da steht das kein Testserver der Zeit aktiv ist...



Du musst in den PTR Ordner gehen und alles mit der Launcher.exe öffnen, so sollte es klappen.


----------



## PalaBubble (12. September 2010)

Keine hanung wie ihr des macht aber ich bin jetz bei 1Gb und der Spielen Button is immernoch grau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schator (12. September 2010)

Wenn ihr Probleme mit den launcher habt, dann startet den PTR über die wow.exe, dann sollte nach dem einloggen, der download Problemlos möglich sein.


----------



## IkilledKenny (12. September 2010)

Muss ich den Client in mein WoW Ordner laden oder geht auch irgendwo anders?


----------



## Ixidus (12. September 2010)

läd es weiter wenn ich den auf play drücke?^^


----------



## ZerocxVII (12. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Muss ich den Client in mein WoW Ordner laden oder geht auch irgendwo anders?



Ja du musst den in den WoW Ordner reinpacken^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (12. September 2010)

ZerocxVII schrieb:


> Ja du musst den in den WoW Ordner reinpacken^^



nein muss er nicht!


----------



## benwingert (12. September 2010)

autsch 8 tage wartezeit für charcopy das is böse...


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. September 2010)

benwingert schrieb:


> autsch 8 tage wartezeit für charcopy das is böse...



Deine Chars haben kreative Namen. Ich weiß, OT, aber ich wollts nur mal erwähnen.


----------



## warcraftlover (12. September 2010)

Ich bin im Launcher bei 2GB, ich hab den PTR Ordner auf und klicke immer in 10min ca den Launcher weg und starte ihn neu....so bekomm ich immer 200-400mb auf den Launcher drauf. Mach ich das richtig oder ist das falsch?


----------



## SirLentzelord (12. September 2010)

also bei mir is der ptr gesperrt kann keine chars drauf kopieren un auf battle.net steht auch geschlossen bei mir


----------



## pharazon/anub (12. September 2010)

ich sag es kommt am 13/ 14. 11 . 10 raus^^


----------



## Voryce (12. September 2010)

Die Meldung stimmt !!! und da Cata Dieses Jahr Erscheinen soll bleibt nicht mehr altso viel zeit ! 

Mein Erscheinungtermin Tipp 31.10.10 ! Ende Von Schlotternächte und der Reibungsloseste übergang in ein neues addon !!!


----------



## Kartonics (12. September 2010)

gibt es keine vorgefertigten chars oO


----------



## Rasgaar (12. September 2010)

Habe gerade den PTR runtergeladen und hab mir einen Jäger erstellt und war auch schon drin.
Dann hat aber jemand im Skype angerufen und ich habe das spiel grad wieder verlassen.
Nun hab ich keinen Plan wie ich wieder reinkomme?!
Wenn ich WoW Launcher normal starte und dann auf Testrealm klicke, dann kommt die Seite von WoW Europe und sagt mir, dass kein Testream on ist....
Wie komm ich denn jetzt wieder da rein?


----------



## Ixidus (12. September 2010)

Ixidus schrieb:


> läd es weiter wenn ich den auf play drücke?^^


----------



## bmw23 (12. September 2010)

Ich hab jetzt 1. Setup abgeschlossen und bin somit bei 2. Fertig und kann auch "Spielen" anklicken und jedesmal wenn ich zum Login komme, dann schließ sich der ptr und es kommt eine Fehlermeldung mit. 

"This application has encountered a critical error: 
Es wurde versucht, den Dateizeiger vor den Anfang der Datei zu bewegen. 
Program: C:\Programme\Wordl of Warcaft Puclic Test\WoW.exe 
File: DBFilesClient\ChatChannels.dbc 

Press OK to terminate the application." 


Kann mir bitte jemand Weiter helfen?!


----------



## lord just (12. September 2010)

warcraftlover schrieb:


> Ich bin im Launcher bei 2GB, ich hab den PTR Ordner auf und klicke immer in 10min ca den Launcher weg und starte ihn neu....so bekomm ich immer 200-400mb auf den Launcher drauf. Mach ich das richtig oder ist das falsch?



also ich hab den einfach laufen lassen und rechts unten neben dem play button stand dann wie viel noch runtergeladen werden muss und wie schnell der runterlädt (hat mit fullspeed runtergeladen).


dann zum thema ptr gespeert. man muss über die wow seite auf die ptr seite gehen und dann auf charkopie um sich dann da den ptr runterladen zu können. wenn man über battle.net geht, dann versucht der auf die beta seite zu kommen.

dann wie starte ich den ptr? den ptr hat man ja irgendwohin installiert und da dann einfach in den ordner gehen und über den launcher starten.


----------



## kilerwakka (12. September 2010)

ich hab auch mal das spiel verlassen als ich nen lv 11er jäger gehabt habe und wenn ich den loncher startete dan kam nen critical eror und deswegen muste ich den neu isterlieren weils repatur so gsagt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragon02031987 (12. September 2010)

bmw23 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt 1. Setup abgeschlossen und bin somit bei 2. Fertig und kann auch "Spielen" anklicken und jedesmal wenn ich zum Login komme, dann schließ sich der ptr und es kommt eine Fehlermeldung mit.
> 
> "This application has encountered a critical error:
> Es wurde versucht, den Dateizeiger vor den Anfang der Datei zu bewegen.
> ...



son ähnlichen crit-error gabs auch in der beta (vll gibts den auch noch^^) um das da zu beheben musste man den ordner cache ordner im data ordner löschen oder umbennen probiers mal aus vll hilfts


----------



## BladeDragonGX (12. September 2010)

Hm vll werden die anderen Sachen noch nach gepatcht? :>


----------



## ofnadown (12. September 2010)

lol, bei mir steh durchschnittliche wartezeit, um char zu kopieren , 7 tage


----------

